# Registrierungszwang bei den meisten neueren Spielen?



## Tim1974 (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

auf den meisten aktuellen Spielen finde ich den Hinweis, daß diese eine Online-Registrierung bzw. Anmeldung erfordern und manchmal auch eine permanente Internetverbindung auch zum offline-Spielen!
Ich blicke da nicht mehr so recht durch, habe noch keines dieser Spiele, also auch kein Steam-Konto oder ähnliches. Ist das nur eine Kopierschutzvorkehrung des Herstellers oder bietet so ein Steam-Konto oder ähnliches auch für den Nutzer nennenswerte Vorteile? 
Ich habe da kein so gutes Gefühl bei, wie kann man sicherstellen, daß die persönlichen Daten nicht mißbraucht werden, indem sich z.B. jemand in die Server reinhackt und die Daten so klauen kann?!
Kann man sich denn gegen weitere Kosten absichern? Ich meine nämlich mal gelesen zu haben, daß man darüber auch weitere Inhalte und Erweiterungen usw. für Geld erkaufen und runterladen kann, stimmt das?
Wie rechnen die das ab? Bzw. kann man sich davor schon schützen, indem man keine Kreditkartennummer angibt oder schicken die einem die Rechnung auch auf altmodischem Wege per Post nach Hause?

Sorry, falls die Fragen doof sind, aber ich hab wie gesagt noch keinerlei Erfahrungen mit diesen Dingen, weil meine Programme bisher keinerlei Registrierung brauchten, maximal eine online-Aktivierung, aber ohne das ich meine Kontaktdaten angeben mußte, was mich dann auch absolut nicht weiter stört.

Viele Grüße Tim


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (11. Februar 2013)

Hi,

das ist eine Kopierschutzvorrichtung (auch wenn diese natürlich schon längst umgangen wurde).
Vorteile bringt es dir nicht wirklich. Du kannst bei Steam und ähnlichen Konsorten (Origin) deine Spiele in einer Übersicht sehen und eben auch weitere dazu kaufen. Zum kaufen gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, die wahrscheinlich simpelste, und bestimmt auch Sicherste, ist der Kauf über Pay-Safe Karten. Niemand bekommt deine Daten und du kannst dir trotzdem etwas kaufen.
Deine Spielesammlung kann dennoch verloren gehen, da Steam sich vorbehält deinen Account zu sperren, ohne, dass du ein Anrecht auf die darauf erworbene Software hast. Sollte aber nur passieren, wenn du hackst oder ähnliche Sachen anstellst.

Das sind alles normale Anfänger Fragen, sind also nicht schlimm.
Jaja, die gute alte Zeit. Ohne aktivierung einfach eine .exe anklicken zum spielen. Wie ich es vermisse.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (11. Februar 2013)

Das sind ja jetzt fast nur die negativ Beispiele. Also ich seh das anders denn es gibt auch durchaus Vorteile.

- Mit deinem Account hast du immer eine gute Übersicht über deine Spiele.
- Du stopfst nicht unnötig Regal mit hässlichen und platzverschwendenden DVD hüllen voll.
- Du kannst die Spiele jederzeit löschen wenn du plaz brauchst und auch jederzeit wieder installieren und brauchst dazu nicht kostspielig zum laden zu fahren, wenn du neue Spiele haben willst und kannst über die shop-funktion über Spiele oder neue inhalte informieren.
- Es gibt immer wieder unschlagbare Angebote die du im laden nicht in der Vielfalt und zu dem Preis bekommst.
- Es bleibt dir nicht verweht ein Spiel mehr als 3 mal zu installieren (bsp crysis) selbst wenn du ne neue Hardware hast.
- Es gibt noch weitere Gründe, zu die Community, freundeslisten usw. Man kann sich damit auch schnell anfreunden....oder dran gewöhnen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Februar 2013)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> (...)
> - Du stopfst nicht unnötig Regal mit hässlichen und platzverschwendenden DVD hüllen voll.
> - Du kannst die Spiele jederzeit löschen wenn du plaz brauchst und auch jederzeit wieder installieren und brauchst dazu nicht kostspielig zum laden zu fahren, wenn du neue Spiele haben willst und kannst über die shop-funktion über Spiele oder neue inhalte informieren. (...)


 1. Dem kann ich ganz und garnicht zustimmen.
Wenn du keine Spieleboxen brauchst, dann ist das OK, aber ich schätze meine Boxen, mehr als meine Steamsammlung.
2. Das kann man machen, ist meiner Meinung nach aber Ressourcenverschwendung und sollte vermieden werden. Wobei mir da wohl fast niemand zustimmt.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Februar 2013)

Ist das denn jetzt bei allen Spielen so, daß man sich richtig registrieren muß?
Oder ist es eher wie beim Microsoft-Produkten (fing ja an mit WindowsXP, aber auch der Flight Simulator X) wo man die installierte Software nur aktivieren muß, denn das fand ich nicht schlimm.

Wie ist es z.B. bei FarCry3? 
Das sah ich heute im Laden, aber vom Aufdruck her konnte ich nicht daraus schließen, wieviel die von mir wissen wollen bei der Registrierung.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2013)

Ich kenne Uplay nicht, aber
Steam: Benutzername bzw Einloggname und Passwort. 
Battle.net: Die wollen deinen RL Namen haben, aber das wohl aus Sicherheitsgründen.


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (12. Februar 2013)

Tim36 schrieb:


> Ist das denn jetzt bei allen Spielen so, daß man sich richtig registrieren muß?
> Oder ist es eher wie beim Microsoft-Produkten (fing ja an mit WindowsXP, aber auch der Flight Simulator X) wo man die installierte Software nur aktivieren muß, denn das fand ich nicht schlimm.
> 
> Wie ist es z.B. bei FarCry3?
> Das sah ich heute im Laden, aber vom Aufdruck her konnte ich nicht daraus schließen, wieviel die von mir wissen wollen bei der Registrierung.


 
Bei fast allen. Aber so ziemlich jeder Publisher, der etwas von sich hält, verwendet ein eigenes Programm. 
Bei Windows Spielen musst du eigentlich immer Windows Live im Hintergrund laufen haben. Stell's dir vor wie bei der XBox das XBox Live...nur auf dem PC und dass es eigentlich nur im Spiel integriert ist. Mir fiel es zumindest nie als eigenständiges Programm auf.

Bei FarCry 3 benötigst du UPlay, kenne ich allerdings genauso wenig wie du.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Februar 2013)

Steam scheint mir wohl am verbreitesten zu sein, oder?
Also bei Steam geht es auch ohne Realnamen und Postanschrift?
Wie ist es denn bei Steam mit zusätzlichen Kosten, wenn man Software darüber nachkaufen will, welche Zahlungsmethoden gibt es dabei?
Ich frage nicht, weil ich vorhabe darüber etwas zu bestellen, sondern ob das Risiko besteht, daß jemand anderes auf meine Kosten was bestellen könnte, wenn er meinen Account knacken würde? 
Wenn man Steam nutzt, läuft also auf dem eigenen Rechner immer eine Client-Software im Hintergrund wenn man spielt? Und wenn man nicht spielt?


----------



## merhuett (12. Februar 2013)

Tim36 schrieb:


> Steam scheint mir wohl am verbreitesten zu sein, oder?
> Also bei Steam geht es auch ohne Realnamen und Postanschrift?
> Wie ist es denn bei Steam mit zusätzlichen Kosten, wenn man Software darüber nachkaufen will, welche Zahlungsmethoden gibt es dabei?
> Ich frage nicht, weil ich vorhabe darüber etwas zu bestellen, sondern ob das Risiko besteht, daß jemand anderes auf meine Kosten was bestellen könnte, wenn er meinen Account knacken würde?
> Wenn man Steam nutzt, läuft also auf dem eigenen Rechner immer eine Client-Software im Hintergrund wenn man spielt? Und wenn man nicht spielt?


 
Wenn du nicht spielst kannst du steam natürlich ausmachen. Zu dem knacken + kaufen.  Solange du keine Konto daten speicherst sollte das kein Problem sein. Selbst wenn kann man das bestimmt mit steam/PayPal abklären.


----------



## Abductee (12. Februar 2013)

Ich find Steam klasse, kann auf jeden meiner Rechner meine Spiele installieren und die Spielstände werden gesynct und auch gespeichert.
Die Spiele werden mit Patches immer aktuell gehalten und es laufen auch die alten Spiele problemlos auf den neuen Systemen.
Die Special-Deals sind preislich auch immer ganz gut.


----------



## Shona (12. Februar 2013)

Tim36 schrieb:


> Wie ist es z.B. bei FarCry3?
> Das sah ich heute im Laden, aber vom Aufdruck her konnte ich nicht daraus schließen, wieviel die von mir wissen wollen bei der Registrierung.


 Solange du nichts im Uplay Shop kaufen willst musst du nur einen Account anlegen und dazu braucht man am Ende nur einen Benutzernamen + Email + Passwort
Ansonsten geht das, zumindest bei einern Retail Version genauso wie bei Steam, einfach DVD einlegen Spiel installieren und starten (ggf. nochmal die Seriennummer eingeben) das war es auch schon


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Februar 2013)

Und wenn ich nur offline spielen will, muß ich dann trotzdem mit dem Steam-Server verbunden sein, oder nur einmal kurz zur Aktivierung des Spiels und danach nie wieder?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Februar 2013)

Ansich nur beim installieren und vll bei Updates, aber sonst nicht.


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Februar 2013)

Ne wenn Steam offline gestartet, wird garnicht erst nach Updates gesucht.


----------

